# Help Police Officer keep his dog.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Please sign this petition so that a retiring Police dog handler and his dog can stay together. Thank you.

https://www.change.org/p/west-merci...&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=share_petition


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Signed and hopefully this partnership will not be broken up. It would be heartbreaking for this dog to be separated from this retiring PC.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

This dog is only 4 years old and a working dog and therefore has at least another 3 years work to do, after the cost of training is taken into consideration I think the decision is right. On the other hand the dog might not take to another handler therefore the situation may change. Its like having a partner at work who is younger than you and you want them to retire at the same time to keep you company, not on.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No it's not like a human partner at all. The dog lives with the family and the man has offered to pay the costs to the force.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I've signed it

If these dogs live with the handler, they do so for a purpose 

Presumabally better for the dog than remaining in police kennels when not on duty

The dogs are not machines and their needs must be factored in when their handlers retire 

Sandra


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Do you actually know any Police dog handlers? Normally Police Dogs are housed at the rear of the property and not in the house. Ours friends' son is a Police dog handler and although the dog was kept at home it had its kennel and run at the rear of the garden, this is the norm for Police Dogs. It was very friendly but still a working dog NOT a pet.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes I do. I have a friend who was the Sgt. in charge of a dog section.

I read the text of the petition and took my information from there, even if it did seem unusual. You don't agree that he should have the dog, that's fine. Don't sign the petition or start on to oppose his having it.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Signed it and happy to do so.
Brian


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Signed it, the man obviously loves Ivy so much, that is evident, Ivy will also retire and they will have a great life together, lucky bleeders pair of em.

Paul.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Signed it and shared it my personal comment;

_As a dog owner, the reasons why this petition are needed cause me massive concerns. Dogs are not like batons - to be handed on to the next person in line. Police dogs do an incredible job and deserve to retire when their owner and trusted handler retires. Please sign this petition, it is not common for me to seek such actions, but in this case I believe it is essential. Share this as widely as you can, every little bit of support helps._

Just saying like.......

Dave


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Signed with pleasure. Sometimes a little bit of compassion is appropriate.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Signed gladly.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That officer has given 34 years to the police service. Surely they could give him the joy of keeping the dog.


Whether the dog lives in a kennel or in the house is irrelevant. They have a bond or they could not work together.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

The attitude of some people never ceases to amaze me and I hope I never meet them in my motorhoming travels

"another 3 years work to do Blah Blah Blah" and liked by someone who is not a name but a number.......

Sorry can't help but be personal..............some attitudes and some people are destroying everything I hold valuable..............compassion is only one of them.

Simply put.............. if you cannot find compassion in your soul you are not human......................hmm should I really say that...................do you know I think I will.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If she lives in a kennel, separate from family at the back of the garden 

A working machine

I'm wondering why this guy would pay to keep her with him in retirement 

Now I wouldpaytokeep the H From Hell near me 

Because there is something in his smile,and he does smile , like breathing in and breathing out 

Surely I wasonce so independent, yes before we met 

Surely I could be the same again and yet

I've come a accoustumed to his smile

He makes my day begin, he thinks I'm the most important person on the planet

He would protect me to his death 

He is a hound from hell

But I love him to bits 

Sandra


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Signed elsewhere, but think it's blooming shoddy that a copper, who has given to the service for years, cannot be granted this request.

Lesley


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Could the copper not be kept on himself for 3 years, rather than retired. Also how do we know that the dog will not be able work with another handler. Now if they tried it and there was no good come of it, then retire the dog and offer back to the chap.Just who are we thinking of here the dog or the retired copper. The dogs life is rigorous but well trained and done in a way that the dogs actually enjoy their work.At least the ones I knew of in the RAFP.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Cabby I don't know why so many good people try to defend such nonsense.............keep him on ......retire the dog ...............if it doesn't work...............the dogs enjoy their work................................

My big question to you all, is why not just do what is the right thing...........................I believe in your hearts you know what that is, but have to go through all this 

TRUMPISM before finally getting there. 

It's non political correctness gone mad !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Webby1, If you stopped running and getting ..............puffed out all the time..................we might just understand you.Or is this............a new style of posting.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think I understand Webby perfectly well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Signed, but this retirement didn't come out of the blue, there was some bad planning before hand, seems to me the force don't really care about their colleagues or the dogs well being very much.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you barryd and erneboy, I also understood him, I waste my time it seems.:surprise:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Devon and Cornwall police suddenly decided as a cost saving measure to remove all with 30 years+ experience, the policy was taken to court and the Appeal published last week;

https://www.devon-cornwall.police.uk/News/NewsArticle.aspx?id=27d8a397-ad8a-486a-99bd-5a37ddcd43fa

so, they can choose to remove long serving simply to save money.... so hardly surprising if they or any other force do not think ahead.....

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The same thing happens with teachers. They get rid of all the experienced (expensive) ones and expect those left to cope with little or no support.


Funny, though, that you never hear of teacher's wanting to take one of their "pets" home when they retire


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Webby1 said:


> The attitude of some people never ceases to amaze me and I hope I never meet them in my motorhoming travels
> 
> "another 3 years work to do Blah Blah Blah" and liked by someone who is not a name but a number.......
> 
> ...


With respect Peter, everyone is entitled to their own opinion and it wasn't voiced in any nasty way.

If folks cant voice their opinion and feel safe doing so then this forum would become even worse!

Obviously this is also my opinion voiced in an un-nasty way too :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Funny, though, that you never hear of teacher's wanting to take one of their "pets" home when they retire


Oh but you do, but well before retirement.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well once a teacher took her pet home

When I was 16

I was then cadet nurse, worked long hours , one half day from 3.30 , one day off 

No family 

But she became mine

And when I was 67 she died aged 90 

We both Albert and I cared for her for 5 years after her husband died

Such things make so much difference to a life 

She did to mine, I hope I did to hers

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sandra, I am absolutely sure that you and Albert enriched her life beyond measure, rest assured that will have been the truth.

I do agree, caring for others is one of the best things anyone can do, sadly it is one thing that I miss in France as the opportunities do not seem to exist.......

We do what we can, when we can....

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I know we did Dave 

For a long time before her husband died 

Holidays spent with us as they got older 

They were so special to me

At a time when I so needed , they were there 

They walked me up the fells of the Lake District 

Hard ,they were better walkers than me 

They were there when things went wrong 

They were there when I thought I didn't need them

And I was there when they needed me

What's more to say?

Sandra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I understand the desire to keep the 'equipment' working for as long as possible, but the humane answer is to keep them together from the details I believe I know

I've signed.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Now I would never like to stop anyone voicing their opinions.........................or feel reluctant to do so, as I often feel "closed down" in the same way on certain forums. 

But anyway........................when I logged on this morning and found the rather curt "BANNED" notice I really did begin to think twice.

So sorry if I gave that impression..............................I really just wanted to ask everyone to keep compassion in their soul. 

There is a lot of nasty stuff in the world at the moment and we all need to keep the force positive........................otherwise Trump and his ilk thrive.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Webby1 said:


> Now I would never like to stop anyone voicing their opinions.........................or feel reluctant to do so, as I often feel "closed down" in the same way on certain forums.
> 
> But anyway........................when I logged on this morning and found the rather curt "BANNED" notice I really did begin to think twice.
> 
> ...


You have as much right to post as anyone else on here, and always will do.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Just had an email to say that the force will not let Ivy retire with hr handler, she will be placed back in service, the email must generate to everyone who signed the petition.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

T wats, I wonder if her new handler might suffer difficulties, which would be a shame   I'd imagine that these handlers all feel the same about a "unit" they spend a lot of time with so may have a lot of empathy, time will tell and if it doesn't work out they can be seen to have tried.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Disgraceful.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update, I have not received an e-mail although I signed.......

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

A call was received from West Mercia police today it said, if it doesn't work out with Ivy going back in service the request may be considered again.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

coppo said:


> A call was received from West Mercia police today it said, if it doesn't work out with Ivy going back in service the request may be considered again.


Oh well lets hope she bites the chief of Police in the nuts then.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder if the next handler may well encounter some difficulties......... as the dog will obviously be used to working with the original handler and how long the Police will continue to try before giving up and allowing the dog to return as it is "unsuitable" - they might make that decision within minutes without appearing to lose face.......

Remember the Police are NEVER wrong........ ( no mentioning Hillsborough, miners disputes, various other reports including a certain senior Tory's exit from Downing Street.......)

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Penquin said:


> I wonder if the next handler may well encounter some difficulties......... as the dog will obviously be used to working with the original handler and how long the Police will continue to try before giving up and allowing the dog to return as it is "unsuitable" - they might make that decision within minutes without appearing to lose face.......
> 
> Remember the Police are NEVER wrong........ ( no mentioning Hillsborough, miners disputes, various other reports including a certain senior Tory's exit from Downing Street.......)
> 
> Dave


I hope you are correct but suspect that the dog, being trained, may just get on with his job when the new handler meets him. I hope not and they reconsider.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Such a shame  I am sure the dog will be fine but feel so sad for her handler...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We´ve rehomed 4 GSD´s, they soon fell in with our routine, but they didn´t come from happy homes.
I think it is the family we feel more sorry for than the dog really, although we have a strong bond with the animals they do adjust to new owners, depends on the handler.
Heart breaking for the family. 
Maybe Ivy will go on strike, after all she is a bitch.
Jan


----------

